# Ezee-Feed, One My Best Shop Investments



## craftsman on the lake

Looks like a great idea and looks like it works well. A bit pricy though.


----------



## TechRedneck

I went to the website and watched the video. This is a nice solution to a common problem. I may put this on my wish list and would consider it I were building a lot of case goods.

I thought the Gorilla Gripper was a bit pricey but bought one on sale and use it every time I have to move sheet goods by myself (which is most of the time). Combine the gripper with this Ezee-Feed and most solitary woodworkers should be able to handle and cut 4×8 sheets safely. I presently use a circular saw and saw horses to get the stock to table saw size if I don't have a helper. Guess you would have to be building a number of cabinets to justify the cost.

I want one tho…


----------



## richgreer

Looks like a good idea - if you have the room. I don't.

However, I can make perfect, table saw quality, cuts with my Festool plunge saw on a track. I have the extension kit that allows me to put 2 tracks together for over 8' in total length.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I want to buy one of these soo bad….I just never seem to have the liquid cash to do it..


----------



## B0b

Regaring the price, this looks like something that would be an easy DIY project. I wonder if I am over simplifying it in my head.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

"Regaring the price, this looks like something that would be an easy DIY project. I wonder if I am over simplifying it in my head."

---
If you weld it would be a fairly easy make. A couple of old steel bed frames some rustoleum and those little roller bearings.. I don't know where you'd get those. The horizontal sliding part would require a little thinking.


----------



## jciccare

"...those little roller bearings.. I don't know where you'd get those."

They're called "flange-mount ball transfers". Visit McMaster Carr under "Standard Ball Transfers for Conveyors".


----------

